# Daft Logic



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a handy measuring tool that uses google maps to measure area acreage. Nice to get a real close estimate if you cannot get out and map your acreage with your gps program. Just enter the address and zip code. You need to know your boundaries fairly well but for measuring fields for amendments it is real handy.

Regards, Mike

http://www.daftlogic.com/projects-google-maps-area-calculator-tool.htm


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

This is a great tool. I found this one a few years ago and use it to measure leased fields for fertilizer. Going back to a previous discussion, the area may have to be adjusted to the contour of the land. I am assuming Draft Logic measures as a flat plane.

I have one place the owner wants to believe it is 20 acres. Measures almost 10.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Takes the guess work out of work by the acre. I know in the past someone says it 15 acres and when I do it there is alot more time in my own 15 acres.


----------

